# IT'S HOT IN HOPEDALE



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Dukie his son Peter and his son in law Lang and old fishing buddy Vincent had a great day down in Hopedale. We started right off on the trout but the bite quit early around 8:00 am. After a few stops picking off a few at each the bite turned on again at the rigs in 8 ft of water at 10:00 am. Live shrimp 3 ft under corks and the trout were eating them up. Well the heat set in and and the bite stopped just before noon but not before the guy?s had a box full of some nice trout 2 to 3 lbs and one big red that Vincent caught with someone else?s broken leader and hook in his mouth. AWESOME DAY! Dukie comes in from the Mobile AL area at least a couple of times a year for several years now and we always have a great time and a lot of laughs and catch a lot of fish to.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">The fishing has really turned on big time this past week. I still have couple of open dates and the rest of the summer is going to be great. If you would RATHER BE FISHING give me a call and get in on the action.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">CAPT. GENE DUGAS<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RATHER BHE FISHING ADVENTURES<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">985-640-0569<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------

